# How to make a Living Selling your Artwork.



## adamtyler (Mar 28, 2016)

It is a well-known fact that art comes from within and an artist makes the art for himself. When you make a piece of art by putting your heart and soul into it, be sure that it is going to be a success at least for you. In addition to it, you need to be in sync with the world.


Selling an artwork is quite tricky nowadays but majority of artwork is sold online and, in that case, you need to share your work as much as possible but be careful that you always place a signature on your artwork! Do not limit yourself to local galleries; search far and wide for the best fit.


*Social connections are the best way to bring traffic to your artwork*. You can make a website and put all your artwork on it. Also, you can make a blog and write for young aspiring artists.
It is a fact that selling an art work gets easy when you have knit-picked an art community and a large number of people following your work. So, “Be more social”.


*Put/Print a piece of your best artwork on your Business & Visiting Cards and Social Network profiles*. People remember images and faces more than names. So, make them aware of your masterpiece and skills.


*Display your artwork in art-galleries*. Art galleries are deluged with requests from artists to include their work in exhibits. In that case, you need to make your best efforts with the most convincing reason why they should display your work in their gallery and how they fit in with the art and artists the gallery already displays.


*Promote yourself, artwork, and your website like crazy to be discovered-* Do not be shy about promoting or advertising your artwork and website on internet or local events. This could be the best way to make people notice your artwork.


*Display your art pieces in public *There are art and public shows you can enter to sell your work directly to the public. At such places, you will find yourself surrounded by many people who are interested in art.


*Quoting the right price is another important factor* Set a reasonable price for your artwork which is comparable in prices quoted by artists with similar experience and accomplishments


*Work with other artists*. You could join and work with another artist/s and have a group show and sale in which all artists help 
spread the work.

Once you have established your presence in the market, you can effectively draw buyers of artwork to you, increase your reputation, and create the career of your dreams.

I hope this helps! Any feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep sounds legit hehe


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, it sounds like I'm on the right road! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

give some tips bbbaldie!


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Seriously, I'm following every step. I have my stuff in two galleries, and will be seeking out more. I'm pricing my art reasonably, compared to what I eventually want to get as demand grows. I'll have my stuff up in the town visitor center when two big events hit town, a film festival and the Wal Mart shareholder meeting. The art walk follows in mid June. 

If I haven't sold a goodly chunk of my inventory by the end of summer, I'll be surprised, and will be seeking to find out where I went wrong.

Since I'm primarily an ink artist, I'll be offering up prints on nice paper that I'll create myself on a laser printer for ten bucks a pop. I moved a dozen of those at the last art walk.


----------



## devon (Mar 29, 2016)

great piece of advice Adam! looking up more. what is your medium?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree with all you have listed Adam. I'm doing some of what is mentioned but just don't feel like being bothered with others. I have been selling my work at a rate of about 4 a month and I'm low on inventory right now because I'm taking longer to finish a painting now. General about a week a painting. 

I want to improve my quality of painting and ask for higher prices. Right now I'm very reasonable, but the prices are going up little by little. I think the best way to sell your work is to produce good work. One of my problems is I don't want to sell my best pieces for any price.lain:


----------



## adamtyler (Mar 28, 2016)

thanks! It is an honor for me to have received appreciation from the senior members of the forum.


----------

